# انجليزى ده يا مرسى ؟؟‏



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

Danger on my mind
خطر على بالى
...
Your price on me
.........حقك علي
......
Two husbands of socks
جوزين شرابات

He is my mother
إنه أمي - جاهل

Evaluate my envelopes
قدر ظروفي

After your ear
بعد اذنك

Don't calculate my calculation
لا تحسب حسابي

She went on you
راحت عليك

Cover on your width
يستر على عرضك

I push the mathematics
أنا أدفع الحساب

Not on your each other
مش على بعضك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مارس 2011)

_هههههههه_
_شكرا يا روزى _​


----------



## روزي86 (15 مارس 2011)

نورت يا كوكوووووووو


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 مارس 2011)

> Your price on me
> .........حقك علي
> ......



حقك عليا فعلا انى دخلت الموضوع دة


----------



## مريم12 (15 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
زى جمع مان مينز
هههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا روزة يا عسولة
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2011)

*هههههههه بحب الامثال دى اوى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> حقك عليا فعلا انى دخلت الموضوع دة


 

ههههههههه اه ابقي خبط المره الجايه

نورت يا فادي


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه​*
> _*زى جمع مان مينز*_
> _*هههههههههه*_
> _*ميرررررسى يا روزة يا عسولة*_
> ...


 

ههههههههه تسلمي يا قمر

نورتي الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه بحب الامثال دى اوى*​


 

ههههههههه نورت يا ميلو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (16 مارس 2011)

no comment  ههههه حلوة ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (16 مارس 2011)

هههههههههه
روعه جدا جدا
شكراااااااا


----------



## روزي86 (17 مارس 2011)

نورت يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## treaz (17 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه  دة احفظة ولا افهمة


----------



## الملكة العراقية (17 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههههه
حلوة بجد
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## tamav maria (18 مارس 2011)

> I push the mathematics
> أنا أدفع الحساب


 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ده الانجليزي الصعيدي ده ياميرسي


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى
ميرسى لك يا روزى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

treaz قال:


> ههههههههههه  دة احفظة ولا افهمة




هههههههههه لا ده ولا ده

نورتي يا تريزا


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> حلوة بجد
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​




ميرسي ليكي يا ملكة

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

netta قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ده الانجليزي الصعيدي ده ياميرسي




ههههههههههههه اه علي قده

نورتي يا نيتا


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوى
> ميرسى لك يا روزى
> *​




ميرسي علي مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

انجليزىده يا زيزى


----------



## ابانوب برنس (7 فبراير 2014)

انجليزى ده يا روزى
هههههههه
حلو اوى


----------



## shamaoun (23 يونيو 2014)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## 1nachwaal3ab (11 يوليو 2014)

_هههههههه_
_شكرا يا روزى hhhhhh
_


----------



## ApersonUnknown (19 يوليو 2014)

لا تعليق


----------



## BITAR (25 نوفمبر 2014)

*تقصدى مرسى الزناتى
ولا
مرسى العياط
عموما
مرسى على الموضوع*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> انجليزىده يا زيزى




:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

ابانوب برنس قال:


> انجليزى ده يا روزى
> هههههههه
> حلو اوى




ميرسي ليك علي مرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

shamaoun قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




:flowers:


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

1nachwaal3ab قال:


> _هههههههه_
> _شكرا يا روزى hhhhhh
> _




شكرا لمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

shamaoun قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




:love34:


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2015)

BITAR قال:


> *تقصدى مرسى الزناتى
> ولا
> مرسى العياط
> عموما
> مرسى على الموضوع*​




ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## ohannes (22 نوفمبر 2015)

انكليزي ... ده يا مرسي
ده انكليزي فيومي 
:t17:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 نوفمبر 2015)

الرب يسعدك


----------



## كليماندوس (12 فبراير 2016)

العبارات دى بتقابل اى واحد فينا وسط الكلام مع اى اجنبى او فى الحوارات مع ااحدهم بالخارج و طبعا اللى بتتقالو بيتوه من المعنى 
لكن لو حد ثالث مصرى متخضرم شويه بيفهم و بيترجم كويس 
لكن فى الاخير بتبقى موقف لا باس به + انه كوميدى للى مقدر الموقف

شكرا على الملحوظات و التقديم مع الترجمه - و ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

